# 7-3-11 vis report



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dropped on one of the I-10 ruble sites and the vis was not good. 20 foot maybe. Dark, green, and cloudy. No jellies though.

While down a storm came near and chopped the water up a bit. We got back to the anchor in time to see it go skipping across the bottom. We had to chase it down and one of us cut it a little close on air but we got away with it.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Glad everything came out alright!! I hate going back to where the anchor is supposed to be and finding a trail in the sand! Good thing you went back when you did. we dove today (4th) And vis sucked close in. We ran to a barge 20 miles south and had real good vis. 

Steve


----------

